# Killer Network richtig einstellen



## ozhan (22. Februar 2016)

Hi

Ich habe das X99A Godlike Board und Unitymedia 200er Leitung mit der Horizon Box von Samsung.

Nun habe ich den PC erst mal per Wlan verbunden gehabt und bei Speedtest nur 100-110 reinbekommen, in den Killer Network auf 200 eingestellt aber bekomme nicht mehr las 100-110rein. Dann habe ich mir nun ein Cat.6 Lankabel geholt und es per lan angeschlossen. Es hat sich nichts verändert, alles weiterhin gleich.
Wenn ich mein Laptop per Lan an die Box anschliesse dann bekomme ich bis 19mbit rein.

Was ist nun am PC Falsch?


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2016)

Bekommen andere Geräte die Leistung
abgerufen?
Wie misst du?


----------



## ozhan (22. Februar 2016)

Also gestest einmal mit Unitymedia speedtest und JDwonloader. Bei meinem Laptop bekomme ich sogar 21-23 an speed über Lankabel


----------



## Xagi (23. Februar 2016)

hiho, ich weiss zwar auch nicht was du da einstellen müsstest aber: 
hab ebenfalls die unitymedia 200er leitung und die killer netzwerkarte, und nutze keinerlei spezielle programme oder treiber, einfach die win10 standarttreiber und leistung kommt voll an. vieleicht klappt das bei dir ja auch.

mfg
Xagi


----------



## ozhan (23. Februar 2016)

Wie ist es dann verbunden wlan oder lan?


----------



## Xagi (23. Februar 2016)

per lan an der killer netzwerkkarte. nur halt, wie gesagt, ohne die spezielle software, einfach nur mit windows standart treibern, wlan nutze ich garnicht nicht am normalen rechner.

mfg
xagi

edit: sehe grad das ich einen ältere version des killer chips auf dem board habe als du, vermute aber das deine trotzdem mit standart treibern funzen wird.


----------



## ozhan (23. Februar 2016)

Hab mal heute Box usw komplett vom Strom weg und wieder dran gemacht. Siehe da auf einmal klappt es ohne Probleme. Danke aber für die Hilfe


----------

